# Как правильно хранить аккордеон?



## denis23 (28 Янв 2011)

Здравствуйте! Меня интересуют следующие вопросы по хранению аккордеона:
1. Как правильно хранить инструмент в домашних условиях в перерывах между занятиями?
2. Обязательно ли надевать заклепки на мех (сверху и снизу), когда не играешь и какая их роль?
3. Слышал, что если хранить аккордеон мехом близко к батарее, то мех портится.

Также в этой теме будут очень полезны советы специалистов по хранению аккордеона/баяна.


----------



## Сергей С (28 Янв 2011)

Лучше всего мех застегнуть, и в чехольчик - чтоб не надуло. И в нейтральную среду - в обычные комнатные условия.


----------



## vbaev (28 Янв 2011)

Слышал от мастера, что инструмент с ломаной декой лучше все хранить не в горизонтальном положении, а в вертикальном.
Не знаю насколько это правда, но в принципе логично


----------



## zet10 (29 Янв 2011)

,ит"vbaev писал:


> Слышал от мастера, что инструмент с ломаной декой лучше все хранить не в горизонтальном положении, а в вертикальном.


Мастер",преувеличил!Храните как угодно,только не " плошмя", т.е не па регистры(хотя и такое бывает),в любом случае убытка не будет, главное что б только с любовью и в умелых руках!


----------



## vbaev (29 Янв 2011)

Лучше всего хранить в холодильнике)) Тогда точно не испортится)) Никогда!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (29 Янв 2011)

Один мой знакомый хранил инструмент под аквариумом,по-видимому не было других мест в квартире,а потом как-то, аквариум дал хорошую течь.Мне в наследство достались только ремни-остальное на помойку ушло.Вердикт : везде и всегда голова нужна!


----------



## Cepreu (29 Янв 2011)

НЕ храните музыкальные инструменты возле источников ТЕПЛА (радиаторы отопления, печи, электрообогреватели) и в СЫРОСТИ (подвалы, чердаки, сараи, помещения с влажным воздухом), а также в местах попадания прямых солнечных лучей (на подоконниках, балконах).
Из-за избытка тепла инструмент рассыхается, в нем отклеиваются планки от резонаторов – появляется дребезжащий или пропадает совсем звук. А влага способствует быстрейшему окислению металлических частей инструмента - ржавеют язычки (источники звука), пружинки, (возвращающие клавиши в исходное положение), шурупы перестают откручиваться, затрудняя ремонт и реставрацию. Также возможны другие неполадки. Основные причины их возникновения - избыток тепла и влаги.
При эксплуатации также не играйте некоторое время на инструменте, который подвергся резкому перепаду температур (был внесен с улицы в теплое помещение или наоборот). Язычки (полоски металла толщиной менее 1 мм, колеблющиеся при воздействии на них струи воздуха и издающие звук) могут деформироваться или сломаться из-за того, что металл становится хрупким. Следовательно пропадет или ухудшиться качество звука.


----------



## MAN (1 Фев 2011)

vbaev писал:


> Слышал от мастера, что инструмент с ломаной декой лучше все хранить не в горизонтальном положении, а в вертикальном.Не знаю насколько это правда, но в принципе логично


Не знаю насколько это логично и оправдано применительно именно к ломаной деке (возможно мастер имел ввиду продолжительные статические нагрузки, оказываемые на ломаную деку закреплёнными на ней резонаторами и испытываемые самими этими резонаторами при хранении инструмента стоящим на левой сетке), но вот залогам в левом полукорпусе (и в первую очередь большим, приклеенным на басовых планках) это точно сокращает время жизни (отвисают, повинуясь неумолимому закону всемирного тяготения).
О! А, кстати, залогам на голосах в ломаной деке (которые оказываются в этом положении снизу) приходится, ведь, ещё хуже! Вот что, скорей всего, имел ввиду мастер.
denis23 писал:


> 2. Обязательно ли надевать заклепки на мех (сверху и снизу), когда не играешь и какая их роль?


Обязательно или нет не знаю (тем более, что не на всех инструментах такие застёжки вообще предусмотрены), а роль их, мне кажется, в удержании меха в полностью сжатом положении Думается, что застёжки придуманы для большего удобства и сохранности при переноске. Есть мнение, что для меха, наоборот, полезнее даже находиться растянутым (но это для случая очень длительного хранения без использования), поскольку лайковым ромбикам, соединяющим борины в уголках, тогда легче живётся.
denis23 писал:


> 3. Слышал, что если хранить аккордеон мехом близко к батарее, то мех портится.


 Абсолютно верно, причём, портится не один только мех, а весь инструмент целиком. Так что, от приборов отопления инструмент лучше держать подальше. *Cepreu* Вам всё это уже рассказал. Между прочим, в давние советские времена к любому даже самому дешёвому отечественному инструменту обязательно прилагался паспорт, в котором, среди прочего содержались и рекомендации изготовителя по правильной эксплуатации и хранению.

Вобщем, если кратко подытожить всё, что я понаписал выше о предпочтительности хранения инструмента в вертикальном положении (то есть в том, в котором он находится при игре), то главная мотивировка на мой взгляд - залоги. В вертикальном положении они гораздо менее подвержены деформациям от собственного веса.


----------

